# Hoping I'm not shooting myself in the foot but...



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I think Captain is finally house-trained! He is giving warning signs that he has to potty, and I always know to let him out directly after a hard play session. I will be so happy to pack up the playpen! And really get started on obedience training since I know he knows his new name. He is very smart, and I'm sure he'll do great!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

*tina* said:


> I think Captain is finally house-trained! He is giving warning signs that he has to potty, and I always know to let him out directly after a hard play session. I will be so happy to pack up the playpen! And really get started on obedience training since I know he knows his new name. He is very smart, and I'm sure he'll do great!


:drink: Happy days!


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Yay for Captain! :cheers:

Have fun with the training!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Crossing my fingers......it get so much easier when that worry is over


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Crossing fingers and toes for your successful completion


----------

